# go or stay home?



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

So this Saturday is supposed to be the big day...Flip is entered in two Rally Novice trials! 

I just got my judging schedule yesterday and it's a lot earlier than I thought rally novice would be. This non-morning person isn't feeling the early morning thing and I don't want to pay for a hotel room to leave the night before.

Here are my choices: 

-leave my house by 5 am to make it there on time for the morning trial and do both morning and afternoon trial (I AM NOT A MORNING PERSON!!!)

-sleep in and just make it for the afternoon trial (over 5 hours driving roundtrip- that's a lot of gas for one quick rally run)

-skip the trip entirely

I honestly do not care about the title or legs, I just signed up to try to get positive ring experience with Flip. The fact that I don't care about the title or legs is exactly what is making it so hard for me to want to wake up so early.....if this were Open and Utility B classes it would be a different story.

I am a horrible decision maker


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

You already spent $40+ on the entry fees right? 

Think about it as a fun away road trip with your dog and go! 

That said I'm surprised that they are doing rally in the morning?! Over here they always do it in the afternoons after everything else is done.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Get up and go! You'll be glad when you're there!
Promise yourself a great cup of coffee for the ride.
_This coming from a morning person! ;-)_


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Megora said:


> That said I'm surprised that they are doing rally in the morning?! Over here they always do it in the afternoons after everything else is done.


Two rings, one for obedience and one for rally. Thank goodness I'm not in Excellent - their walkthrough is at 7:20! Class starts at 7:30. Novice walkthrough starts at 8:40, so I'll need to be there no later than 8 so a certain someone will have enough time to break his neck looking at everything and settle down some.

Afternoon trial doesn't even start until 1:45 and we are about five "to follow"'s later. A really long day.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

LibertyME said:


> _This coming from a morning person! ;-)_


I don't think we can be friends anymore :


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Loisiana said:


> I don't think we can be friends anymore :


 LOL!!!
Im surrounded by night owls!
Husband and sons are not a morning people either....
Neither is my very best friend in the whole world (weve been friends for 40+ years!) She cant call me to chit-chat after 9pm and I cant call her to chit-chat before 9am!


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

I am a very strong believer in the idea that the sun should wake up before I have to!


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Loisiana said:


> So this Saturday is supposed to be the big day...Flip is entered in two Rally Novice trials!
> 
> I just got my judging schedule yesterday and it's a lot earlier than I thought rally novice would be. This non-morning person isn't feeling the early morning thing and I don't want to pay for a hotel room to leave the night before.
> 
> ...


Wanna little cheese with that whine?
Quit your whining and get your butt going!
I can't believe once you get going that the adrenaline won't kick in thinking about showing that crazy boy...I expect a Jodie weekend from you and Flip... and a play by play.. I am so excited for you ..go!


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Titan1 said:


> I expect a Jodie weekend from you and Flip..


You mean one of those weekends you defined as starting off by driving through a storm and then arriving to find no judges??? You want me to have one of those weekends? I think you mean you want me to have a Michelle Weekend!

I'm actually much more excited about the next weekend, where we will be doing Beginner Novice. And two weeks after that, prenovice and wild card novice. And in July I am tentatively planning on entering grad novice and wild card open. Maybe even possibly grad open at the end of July. Those are the trials I'm really looking forward to!

Of course we could have ring melt down and all of those plans would have to be scratched, so keep your fingers crossed that we don't!


----------



## Stretchdrive (Mar 12, 2011)

I am saying get your butt out of bed, and go show him! That is what you got him for right? One you get going it will not be so bad. If you are still in the "not morning person" mood, you can complain to yourself in the car on your way



p.s. I would rather got to the show with a "not morning person" mood, than a nasty tequila hangover:yuck:


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

I vote GO!!!

I hear you about leaving the house at 0 dark thirty, I hate it too but the adrenaline will kick in and you'll be glad you went. Don't over think it, just go.


----------



## boomers_dawn (Sep 20, 2009)

Don't go to bed that night. Pull and all nighter, then you won't have to get up early.

:roflmao: Glad I could help.


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Loisiana said:


> You mean one of those weekends you defined as starting off by driving through a storm and then arriving to find no judges??? You want me to have one of those weekends? I think you mean you want me to have a Michelle Weekend!


I really don't think you will have to worry about snow....:doh:
I want you to have the very best weekend ever... Have I thanked you again for helping me at the NOI last year. You made me laugh clear across the country and I could not take anything to serious when I look around and see strange people wearing buttons with Titan on them.: I can send you a Titan fan club button for luck:crossfing It did me good... Really I am sending wonderful wishes your way and you can start on your very own XXXX (we are not naming that yet) countdown.. Go and start with Rally, you can always talk him through any issues in the ring.. I started Titan that way and it worked out pretty good for us.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

My vote - GO! Let Flip strut his stuff and enjoy yourselves


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

If your goal is to see how he does in a "real" show environment, it doesn't matter if you do one ring or two, so if you really don't want to get up that early, go for the afternoon show.

That's probably what I'd do. I entered Quiz in a Rally Nov. trial four years ago, just to see what his "real ring" personality was like. We Q'd, I got the info I needed... and four years later, he still only has one RN leg, but Rally isn't a priority (with him) for me.


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Jodie... I am NOT a morning person. I have to get up for work every day at 4:45AM.... YOU GET YOUR BUTT UP AND GO HAVE FUN!!!!

Besides we need good Flip adventure posts. 

Look at it this way... it is just one weekend. I think you will be pleased you went. Flip will be FINE.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Okay, at this point I'm leaning towards sucking it up and going all day. Still have a few days to change my mind again though...

So we're already entered this weekend and next weekend. Sitting in my mailbox today are 5 envelopes for upcoming trials and matches. And I have a sixth one filled out, but I need to wait for another pay check to come before I send it! Since I'm a teacher it's a lot easier for me to travel during the summer than the school year. Of course with all those entries sent out, this is the time that something will go wrong, but I will try to think positively.


----------



## Mighty Casey and Samson's Mom (Jul 16, 2008)

While I am also not a morning person, I do early mornings for trials because I enjoy them and it is a chance to get off and do something me and my dogs enjoy for the day. Pack the car, lunch and other gear the night before, go to bed early, head out at 5:00 a.m. and have a rocking good time when you get there. Our last "leave before 5" obedience trial we took a HIT in, partly because so many other good teams stayed home! (And I am a teacher too...I had to take a personal day without pay for above trial (on a Friday) and really hoped to get at least a Q!) Good Luck, as I'm sure you will go!


----------



## The_Artful_Dodger (Mar 26, 2009)

Go for it!! Pack everything you need the night before so you can just get up and go. But don't forget to put Flip in the car in the morning (I had a dream that I did that). If you don't go you will probably regret it when you start fretting about the next weekend.


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Only you can make that decision. I don't care for Rally at all and wouldn't go out of my way to show in it. But, you did enter him and it might be nice to see how he does and show off. I like what FlyingQuizini said about learning how your dog handles shows. When Scout go her RN it was a big eye opener for me and now I can plan around that for when we enter Novice. She becomes more wild and up at dog shows.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

haven't slept well for three nights now. Nightly heart racing, crick in neck, heartburn, you name it. Keep having visions of the dog suffering from AIHPS running amuck with rally signs in his mouth.

Thank God for leashes.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Thinking I should have some rally signs overnighted to me so we can train with them. Since he's only seen them once before.


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Go, go, GO! If you only get to the afternoon run and he ROCKS takes high score and first place, you will be kicking yourself for not getting out of bed and going! You and Flip will do awesome.


----------



## The_Artful_Dodger (Mar 26, 2009)

Loisiana said:


> Thinking I should have some rally signs overnighted to me so we can train with them. Since he's only seen them once before.


 
I taped blank pieces of cardboard to pylons to train with. But I have a dog who has pounced on signs and loves to prance around with pylons in his mouth. I'm sure you will be fine.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

I think I have a virus or something. I thought the pain in my neck was just from sleeping wrong, but it's been hurting for three days now, and other people have been complaining about the same exact pain in their necks. I woke up this morning also with chills, a sore throat, and a headache.

Now I really don't know what to do.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Alright, final decision made. I'm staying home.

I realized I am dreading a lot more about tomorrow than looking forward to it. I do this for fun, why would I want to make plans I'm not looking forward to? Plus if I'm not feeling well that will be apparent to my dog, and I want his first experience in the ring to be a great one!

Hopefully I can get out tomorrow afternoon and train somewhere instead.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Hopeyou are feeling better soon. Flip will have many more weekends to mmake Memories!


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Hope you feel better... 

Having had a nagging cough for the last month from allergies after being sick since the end of February, I seriously hope this is a quicky recovery for you and take it easy. 

It's too bad about you not showing tomorrow - but there is plenty of time for him.


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

I think you have stage fright...JK.. feel better!


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

I think you have stage fright too! But... I am sure you will get a good nights sleep...

BUT I am holding you to next weekend! So you better get better!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Feel better!


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

Any updates?

Does anyone know if they went?


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

nope, didn't go.

Yeah I was nervous (I still get nervous_ everytime _I show) but that wouldn't have kept me away from the trial! I really wasn't feeling well and the thought of six hours on the road plus 8 hours of sitting at the trial site just wasn't working for me. I was afraid it would make me even more run down than I was, and I don't want to risk missing next week's trial! I will be there for sure.

I spent all day yesterday sleeping. I woke up to eat some breakfast and went back to sleep. Woke up to eat lunch and take the muscle relaxers my mom brought and went back to sleep. Woke up mid afternoon to check email and went back to sleep. Finally got up at 6:45 pm and took a shower and got dressed!

Still not feeling well, but much better than yesterday. And next weeks trial is only an hour away so even if I'm not better we will be there!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Glad you are feeling better!!!!!


----------

